# Steel Blue HMPK x Platinum White Dumbo



## KingRudz (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello! 

Does anyone tried to breed this pair of betta? What color they will produce on the babies? 

I just want know before I proceed to breed them. 

Thank you!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey!
Maybe this can help: BT270819C
And I would thought after what I read of betta genetics you can get Steel Blue and white. If your white betta is homozygot in opaque you only get white ones.
You won’t get dumbos only HMPK except your male carrys the dumbo gen (maybe when one of his parents was a dumbo).


----------

